

Ask HN: Trade design or writing for WP coding - ljgoldner

Hello! I'm a copywriter/blogger who also does graphic design, and I'm searching for someone who's kickass at coding for WP. I'll essentially need two separate sides coded up.<p>In exchange, I offer web or print copywriting, blogging, or graphic design (logos, headers, websites, etc.)<p>My portfolio (which will ultimately be part of the website you're coding!) can be found here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lindsaygoldner/sets/72157626548226572/<p>For some of my writing, check out my blog at http://linzlovesyou.com
======
limedaring
Clickable:

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/lindsaygoldner/sets/72157626548...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/lindsaygoldner/sets/72157626548226572/)

<http://linzlovesyou.com>

